# White Women must resist temptations for Interracial marriage.



## Burp

(For 52ndStreet)

I ask all white women in America, not to be seduced into interracial unions with
men from outside their race. You are the mothers for the White race.Don't be brainwahsed into thinking that you can love someone from outside the White race, who is responsible for you not being able to find suitable white male to marry. You white women must realize, that the American society,since the days of slavery, is designed to separate the white man from the white woman. Don't
listen to statements like,"oh we are all the same" or "Love is colorblind", these are all lies to seduce you into assisting our oppressors,in the destruction of the
White race.Don't sellout the White race by marrying a man who is not WHITE!!
Think of children of mixed race parents, and the torment they will endure for the rest of their lives.Marry white, no matter what.The White race is counting on you White Women, stop the Sellout of your race and your people.!


----------



## William Joyce

That, and the offspring look like crap.


----------



## William Joyce

Seriously, what's more depressing than that fat white woman with a dirty tank top and white-person cornrows accompanying a black thug in his lowrider Nissan with the booming bass and mixed-race kids in the back?  Noble, inspiring scene?  Or Idiocracy come to life?


----------



## random3434

William Joyce said:


> Seriously, what's more depressing than that fat white woman with a dirty tank top and white-person cornrows accompanying a black thug in his lowrider Nissan with the booming bass and mixed-race kids in the back?  Noble, inspiring scene?  Or Idiocracy come to life?



2 fat white people posting on message boards about whites only mating with whites?


----------



## manu1959

Echo Zulu said:


> William Joyce said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, what's more depressing than that fat white woman with a dirty tank top and white-person cornrows accompanying a black thug in his lowrider Nissan with the booming bass and mixed-race kids in the back?  Noble, inspiring scene?  Or Idiocracy come to life?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 fat white people posting on message boards about whites only mating with whites?
Click to expand...


it is a penis thing......


----------



## Bass v 2.0

Burp said:


> (For 52ndStreet)
> 
> I ask all white women in America, not to be seduced into interracial unions with
> men from outside their race. You are the mothers for the White race.Don't be brainwahsed into thinking that you can love someone from outside the White race, who is responsible for you not being able to find suitable white male to marry. You white women must realize, that the American society,since the days of slavery, is designed to separate the white man from the white woman. Don't
> listen to statements like,"oh we are all the same" or "Love is colorblind", these are all lies to seduce you into assisting our oppressors,in the destruction of the
> White race.Don't sellout the White race by marrying a man who is not WHITE!!
> Think of children of mixed race parents, and the torment they will endure for the rest of their lives.Marry white, no matter what.The White race is counting on you White Women, stop the Sellout of your race and your people.!




With all due respect you can keep your white women, but if they keep flocking to black men  its not the fault of the black man. Don't hate the players hate the game.


----------



## Mad Scientist

William Joyce said:


> That, and the offspring look like crap.


I never thought so. Take an ugly white woman, pair her with an ugly black guy and chances are you're gonna' get a pretty good lookin' kid. Take Derek Jeter for example.
That works for other races too. My wifes friend who is Japanese married a black guy and their daughter is beautiful. I mean potential model material. But neither mom nor dad is particularly attractive.
I think the best racial mix is white and asian but I'm probably biased as my wife is asian and my first love, way back in H.S., was mixed Japanese/White.


----------



## xsited1

One time we burned a cross in an interracial couple's front yard, only to find out that the wife was a professional mud wrestler.  We were so embarrassed.


----------



## Sunni Man

Mad Scientist said:


> I think the best racial mix is white and asian but I'm probably biased as my wife is asian and my first love, way back in H.S., was mixed Japanese/White.



Where I live you see alot of white men dating gook women.

I don't see the attraction?


----------



## Moonchild

Burp said:


> (For 52ndStreet)
> 
> I ask all white women in America, not to be seduced into interracial unions with
> men from outside their race. You are the mothers for the White race.Don't be brainwahsed into thinking that you can love someone from outside the White race, who is responsible for you not being able to find suitable white male to marry. You white women must realize, that the American society,since the days of slavery, is designed to separate the white man from the white woman. Don't
> listen to statements like,"oh we are all the same" or "Love is colorblind", these are all lies to seduce you into assisting our oppressors,in the destruction of the
> White race.Don't sellout the White race by marrying a man who is not WHITE!!
> Think of children of mixed race parents, and the torment they will endure for the rest of their lives.Marry white, no matter what.The White race is counting on you White Women, stop the Sellout of your race and your people.!



Shouldn't you tell white men the same?


----------



## Epsilon Delta

Every "race" should keep to their own kind. It worked so well for so many hundreds of years, afterall.

*Rolls eyes*


----------



## 52ndStreet

Burp said:


> (For 52ndStreet)
> 
> I ask all white women in America, not to be seduced into interracial unions with
> men from outside their race. You are the mothers for the White race.Don't be brainwahsed into thinking that you can love someone from outside the White race, who is responsible for you not being able to find suitable white male to marry. You white women must realize, that the American society,since the days of slavery, is designed to separate the white man from the white woman. Don't
> listen to statements like,"oh we are all the same" or "Love is colorblind", these are all lies to seduce you into assisting our oppressors,in the destruction of the
> White race.Don't sellout the White race by marrying a man who is not WHITE!!
> Think of children of mixed race parents, and the torment they will endure for the rest of their lives.Marry white, no matter what.The White race is counting on you White Women, stop the Sellout of your race and your people.!



Listen,Burp, it is always good to be oringinal. You should never plagerize some one's post.
This is another problem I have with many white men. Always trying to act like black men,
or to copy or style.Thus, another reason why they are always after our women. I think many white women, who you see with Black men are after Genetically dominate,defect free genes. Our, I have heard that many white men are just to effeminate, or like to act
like whimps,like to cross dress in women clothes,"Transvestites", or just to dame weird.
90% percent of serial killers are male whites 18 to 65 years old in America, is another statistic I have heard. Don't get me wrong, there are a lot of normal decent white guys out there, but there are going to be many reasons why White women go for Black guys.

I still prefer my own Black Women.It's like eating food, with seasoning, and Eating food without seasoning. Everbody has their own perticular taste.


----------



## Burp

52ndStreet said:


> Burp said:
> 
> 
> 
> (For 52ndStreet)
> 
> I ask all white women in America, not to be seduced into interracial unions with
> men from outside their race. You are the mothers for the White race.Don't be brainwahsed into thinking that you can love someone from outside the White race, who is responsible for you not being able to find suitable white male to marry. You white women must realize, that the American society,since the days of slavery, is designed to separate the white man from the white woman. Don't
> listen to statements like,"oh we are all the same" or "Love is colorblind", these are all lies to seduce you into assisting our oppressors,in the destruction of the
> White race.Don't sellout the White race by marrying a man who is not WHITE!!
> Think of children of mixed race parents, and the torment they will endure for the rest of their lives.Marry white, no matter what.The White race is counting on you White Women, stop the Sellout of your race and your people.!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Listen,Burp, it is always good to be oringinal. You should never plagerize some one's post.
> This is another problem I have with many white men. Always trying to act like black men,
> or to copy or style.Thus, another reason why they are always after our women. I think many white women, who you see with Black men are after Genetically dominate,defect free genes. Our, I have heard that many white men are just to effeminate, or like to act
> like whimps,like to cross dress in women clothes,"Transvestites", or just to dame weird.
> 90% percent of serial killers are male whites 18 to 65 years old in America, is another statistic I have heard. Don't get me wrong, there are a lot of normal decent white guys out there, but there are going to be many reasons why White women go for Black guys.
> 
> I still prefer my own Black Women.It's like eating food, with seasoning, and Eating food without seasoning. Everbody has their own perticular taste.
Click to expand...


Ah yes.  How the concept of parody has eluded you.

Most white men I know understand the rules of grammar and punctuation. 

As to your eating analogy, let's just say that it is very obvious that you haven't tried what I have. 

And believe me, for that, I will be forever grateful.


----------



## 52ndStreet

Burp said:


> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Burp said:
> 
> 
> 
> (For 52ndStreet)
> 
> I ask all white women in America, not to be seduced into interracial unions with
> men from outside their race. You are the mothers for the White race.Don't be brainwahsed into thinking that you can love someone from outside the White race, who is responsible for you not being able to find suitable white male to marry. You white women must realize, that the American society,since the days of slavery, is designed to separate the white man from the white woman. Don't
> listen to statements like,"oh we are all the same" or "Love is colorblind", these are all lies to seduce you into assisting our oppressors,in the destruction of the
> White race.Don't sellout the White race by marrying a man who is not WHITE!!
> Think of children of mixed race parents, and the torment they will endure for the rest of their lives.Marry white, no matter what.The White race is counting on you White Women, stop the Sellout of your race and your people.!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Listen,Burp, it is always good to be oringinal. You should never plagerize some one's post.
> This is another problem I have with many white men. Always trying to act like black men,
> or to copy or style.Thus, another reason why they are always after our women. I think many white women, who you see with Black men are after Genetically dominate,defect free genes. Our, I have heard that many white men are just to effeminate, or like to act
> like whimps,like to cross dress in women clothes,"Transvestites", or just to dame weird.
> 90% percent of serial killers are male whites 18 to 65 years old in America, is another statistic I have heard. Don't get me wrong, there are a lot of normal decent white guys out there, but there are going to be many reasons why White women go for Black guys.
> 
> I still prefer my own Black Women.It's like eating food, with seasoning, and Eating food without seasoning. Everbody has their own perticular taste.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ah yes.  How the concept of parody has eluded you.
> 
> Most white men I know understand the rules of grammar and punctuation.
> 
> As to your eating analogy, let's just say that it is very obvious that you haven't tried what I have.
> 
> And believe me, for that, I will be forever grateful.
Click to expand...


You must remember it is the White men that went to Africa, and brought over millions of Black women and men to labor for them, on their platations. Many Black men were offered
White women, many never accepted. The white masters, always forced himself upon the Black females, against their will. The Mulatoo was the result.Also, in the mix was the Octamaroon, Quadroon, and Mustafino, Mustang. Do the research.!?


----------



## Modbert

xsited1 said:


> One time we burned a cross in an interracial couple's front yard, only to find out that the wife was a professional mud wrestler.  We were so embarrassed.


----------



## Burp

52ndStreet said:


> Burp said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 52ndStreet said:
> 
> 
> 
> Listen,Burp, it is always good to be oringinal. You should never plagerize some one's post.
> This is another problem I have with many white men. Always trying to act like black men,
> or to copy or style.Thus, another reason why they are always after our women. I think many white women, who you see with Black men are after Genetically dominate,defect free genes. Our, I have heard that many white men are just to effeminate, or like to act
> like whimps,like to cross dress in women clothes,"Transvestites", or just to dame weird.
> 90% percent of serial killers are male whites 18 to 65 years old in America, is another statistic I have heard. Don't get me wrong, there are a lot of normal decent white guys out there, but there are going to be many reasons why White women go for Black guys.
> 
> I still prefer my own Black Women.It's like eating food, with seasoning, and Eating food without seasoning. Everbody has their own perticular taste.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah yes.  How the concept of parody has eluded you.
> 
> Most white men I know understand the rules of grammar and punctuation.
> 
> As to your eating analogy, let's just say that it is very obvious that you haven't tried what I have.
> 
> And believe me, for that, I will be forever grateful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You must remember it is the White men that went to Africa, and brought over millions of Black women and men to labor for them, on their platations. Many Black men were offered
> White women, many never accepted. The white masters, always forced himself upon the Black females, against their will. The Mulatoo was the result.Also, in the mix was the Octamaroon, Quadroon, and Mustafino, Mustang. Do the research.!?
Click to expand...


Who sold those millions of black women and men to the white men?


----------



## BrianH

Sunni Man said:


> Mad Scientist said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think the best racial mix is white and asian but I'm probably biased as my wife is asian and my first love, way back in H.S., was mixed Japanese/White.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where I live you see alot of white men dating gook women.
> 
> I don't see the attraction?
Click to expand...








I agree, because their frickin ugly and eat rice all the time...


----------



## xsited1

Personally, I've never seen a marriage between a black man and a white woman last.  However, I know several white men who have been married to black women for years.  Anybody got any statistics on this?  I can only find interracial marriage statistics, but nothing more specific.


----------



## Burp

xsited1 said:


> Personally, I've never seen a marriage between a black man and a white woman last.  However, I know several white men who have been married to black women for years.  Anybody got any statistics on this?  I can only find interracial marriage statistics, but nothing more specific.



First marriages in which the husband and wife are both members of the same race/ethnicity are more likely to succeed than those in which the spouses are of different race/ethnicity. After 10 years of marriage, interracial marriages have a 41% chance of disruption and same-race marriages have a 31% chance of disruption. The number of specific comparisons that can be made is limited because of small sample sizes. While specific pairings such as white/black or black/Asian are not shown, ... White/any other couples [which I believe include white-Hispanic as well as white-Asian] have similar chances of marital disruption [40%] as all different race couples [41%], which is not surprising as the majority of different race couples are white/any other pairings. Black/any other couples appear to have chances of marital disruption [48%] similar to those for all black couples [47%].

For first marriages between husbands and wives of the same race/ethnicity, the "disruption" (divorce or separation) rates at 10 years are Asians 20%, non-Hispanic whites 32%, Hispanics 34%, and blacks 47%. Lots of negative demographic factors correlate with higher divorce rates, so it's likely that the Hispanic "propensity to divorce" is less than the white propensity, all else being equal. Somebody should do a regression study of the demographic characteristics of interracial couples and see how their underlying propensity to divorce compares to same race couples.

http://www.cdc.gov/nchs/data/series/sr_23/sr23_022.pdf


----------



## Toome

There is no such thing as a pure race.  Like it or not, we're all interracial.  Happened long before any of us were born.


----------



## William Joyce

Toome said:


> There is no such thing as a pure race.  Like it or not, we're all interracial.  Happened long before any of us were born.



That is the stupidest shit I've ever heard.  Why didn't Reginald Denny just explain this while getting his head smashed in with a brick? 

But John Baker, the Oxford lecturer, put it better:

"The fact of blue-green does not negate the existence of either blue or green."

Ah, those Brits.


----------



## Toome

William Joyce said:


> Toome said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no such thing as a pure race.  Like it or not, we're all interracial.  Happened long before any of us were born.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is the stupidest shit I've ever heard.  Why didn't Reginald Denny just explain this while getting his head smashed in with a brick?
> 
> But John Baker, the Oxford lecturer, put it better:
> 
> "The fact of blue-green does not negate the existence of either blue or green."
> 
> Ah, those Brits.
Click to expand...


IF there is a "pure" race, then it would be some as yet undiscovered isolated little island out in the middle of the ocean somewhere.  In fact, I think there was one such place that was featured as a human interest story in the aftermath of the tsunami a couple of years ago.  The natives threw spears at a news crew helicopter that was covering the story.

Seems that you may have an oversimplified definition of race.  I'm looking at it in its purest form, and no one, absolutely no one who is posting on this board, including you, is 100% anything.

Blame/credit your ancestors.  You've got your cards.  Play 'em.


----------



## LiveUninhibited

Burp said:


> xsited1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Personally, I've never seen a marriage between a black man and a white woman last.  However, I know several white men who have been married to black women for years.  Anybody got any statistics on this?  I can only find interracial marriage statistics, but nothing more specific.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First marriages in which the husband and wife are both members of the same race/ethnicity are more likely to succeed than those in which the spouses are of different race/ethnicity. After 10 years of marriage, interracial marriages have a 41% chance of disruption and same-race marriages have a 31% chance of disruption. The number of specific comparisons that can be made is limited because of small sample sizes. While specific pairings such as white/black or black/Asian are not shown, ... White/any other couples [which I believe include white-Hispanic as well as white-Asian] have similar chances of marital disruption [40%] as all different race couples [41%], which is not surprising as the majority of different race couples are white/any other pairings. Black/any other couples appear to have chances of marital disruption [48%] similar to those for all black couples [47%].
> 
> For first marriages between husbands and wives of the same race/ethnicity, the "disruption" (divorce or separation) rates at 10 years are Asians 20%, non-Hispanic whites 32%, Hispanics 34%, and blacks 47%. Lots of negative demographic factors correlate with higher divorce rates, so it's likely that the Hispanic "propensity to divorce" is less than the white propensity, all else being equal. Somebody should do a regression study of the demographic characteristics of interracial couples and see how their underlying propensity to divorce compares to same race couples.
> 
> http://www.cdc.gov/nchs/data/series/sr_23/sr23_022.pdf
Click to expand...


There's just too many confounders to draw much from this data. Family support is a huge factor in marriage success as well, statistically speaking. Family support of interracial marriage is going to be lower. Plenty of other factors too.


----------



## Bass v 2.0

William Joyce said:


> Toome said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no such thing as a pure race.  Like it or not, we're all interracial.  Happened long before any of us were born.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is the stupidest shit I've ever heard.  Why didn't Reginald Denny just explain this while getting his head smashed in with a brick?
> 
> But John Baker, the Oxford lecturer, put it better:
> 
> "The fact of blue-green does not negate the existence of either blue or green."
> 
> Ah, those Brits.
Click to expand...


Human variation, not biological race, exists. Science supports the reality of phenotypic and genetic variation across human populations, the labeling of these people as "races" is subjective and arbitrary.


----------



## Toome

Charlie Bass said:


> William Joyce said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toome said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no such thing as a pure race.  Like it or not, we're all interracial.  Happened long before any of us were born.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is the stupidest shit I've ever heard.  Why didn't Reginald Denny just explain this while getting his head smashed in with a brick?
> 
> But John Baker, the Oxford lecturer, put it better:
> 
> "The fact of blue-green does not negate the existence of either blue or green."
> 
> Ah, those Brits.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Human variation, not biological race, exists. Science supports the reality of phenotypic and genetic variation across human populations, the labeling of these people as "races" is subjective and arbitrary.
Click to expand...


Exactly my point.

Not too long ago, parents obsessed over whether or not their kids would marry within their own cultural groups.  It seemed to make a big deal if someone of Italian descent, for instance, married someone of Greek descent.  Nowadays, it's hardly a point worth mentioning.

Seems that we will always find something to bicker about that distinguishes one from the other.


----------



## William Joyce

Toome said:


> IF there is a "pure" race, then it would be some as yet undiscovered isolated little island out in the middle of the ocean somewhere.  In fact, I think there was one such place that was featured as a human interest story in the aftermath of the tsunami a couple of years ago.  The natives threw spears at a news crew helicopter that was covering the story.
> 
> Seems that you may have an oversimplified definition of race.  I'm looking at it in its purest form, and no one, absolutely no one who is posting on this board, including you, is 100% anything.



So it follows that nobody is anything, right?  

I think looking at something in its "purest form" is a pretty useless application for human relations and politics.  Race is a perfectly sturdy classification along these lines, and it's proven far more durable than national boundaries or ideologies.  The Soviet Union falls, and guess how people revert?  To their ethnic groups!  Racial and ethnic groups are like oil and water:  you only keep them integrated through vigorous shaking.  Let nature take its course, and they separate.

It also just defies common sense to running around saying things like "race does not exist."  The fuck it doesn't.  People who live in the real world have no trouble with the concept of race.  It's right there in front of your face.  Big Brother has trained you well not to see it.

The denial of race today is kind of like communism once was:  a politcally-motivated attempt to deny human reality.  Communists set up an ideal that didn't work because human beings just don't operate as imagined or desired by those engineers.  Race denial will fall, too.


----------



## BrianH

Toome said:


> Charlie Bass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> William Joyce said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is the stupidest shit I've ever heard.  Why didn't Reginald Denny just explain this while getting his head smashed in with a brick?
> 
> But John Baker, the Oxford lecturer, put it better:
> 
> "The fact of blue-green does not negate the existence of either blue or green."
> 
> Ah, those Brits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Human variation, not biological race, exists. Science supports the reality of phenotypic and genetic variation across human populations, the labeling of these people as "races" is subjective and arbitrary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly my point.
> 
> Not too long ago, parents obsessed over whether or not their kids would marry within their own cultural groups.  It seemed to make a big deal if someone of Italian descent, for instance, married someone of Greek descent.  Nowadays, it's hardly a point worth mentioning.
> 
> Seems that we will always find something to bicker about that distinguishes one from the other.
Click to expand...



Agreed.  The main reason I've never really been attracted to dating other races, is because of the culture differences, not the color of skin. IMO, color of skin really only amounts to how close your ancestors were to the equator.  The further away, the whiter civilizations were; the closer, the darker.  Makes sense to me that color involves a little-bit of evolution based on ultra-violet radiation.


----------



## Toome

William Joyce said:


> Toome said:
> 
> 
> 
> IF there is a "pure" race, then it would be some as yet undiscovered isolated little island out in the middle of the ocean somewhere.  In fact, I think there was one such place that was featured as a human interest story in the aftermath of the tsunami a couple of years ago.  The natives threw spears at a news crew helicopter that was covering the story.
> 
> Seems that you may have an oversimplified definition of race.  I'm looking at it in its purest form, and no one, absolutely no one who is posting on this board, including you, is 100% anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So it follows that nobody is anything, right?
> 
> I think looking at something in its "purest form" is a pretty useless application for human relations and politics.  Race is a perfectly sturdy classification along these lines, and it's proven far more durable than national boundaries or ideologies.  The Soviet Union falls, and guess how people revert?  To their ethnic groups!  Racial and ethnic groups are like oil and water:  you only keep them integrated through vigorous shaking.  Let nature take its course, and they separate.
> 
> It also just defies common sense to running around saying things like "race does not exist."  The fuck it doesn't.  People who live in the real world have no trouble with the concept of race.  It's right there in front of your face.  Big Brother has trained you well not to see it.
> 
> The denial of race today is kind of like communism once was:  a politcally-motivated attempt to deny human reality.  Communists set up an ideal that didn't work because human beings just don't operate as imagined or desired by those engineers.  Race denial will fall, too.
Click to expand...


Well, I disagree.  I think what joins people together are common ideas and beliefs which extend beyond just the color of their skin which is more cultural, political and religious than it is racial.  You never really defined "race."  Neither did I.  If you're referring to the characteristics that are based on skin color, skeletal features and hair texture, then my statement still holds true:  there is no such thing as any truly "pure" race today.  With very few exceptions, there are no isolated societies anywhere in the world that can preserve the "purity" of their race.  Throughout the ages of human existence, all of the various races have mixed.  Americans are the ultimate of mixed races.

Do some research into your family background.  You'll find you're not so racially pure as you appear to portray yourself.


----------



## William Joyce

Toome said:


> I think what joins people together are common ideas and beliefs which extend beyond just the color of their skin which is more cultural, political and religious than it is racial.



Would a majority of whites voting for McCain and 97 percent of blacks voting for Obama be proof of this?  



> Do some research into your family background.  You'll find you're not so racially pure as you appear to portray yourself.



I don't know what "pure" has to do with it.  Would you ever try announcing to Jesse Jackson that he should just pack it in because there might be a white person in his background?  You would not.

There are any number of proofs for me being white, whatever a DNA test might show.  It is therefore logical for me to advocate politically based on that.  

Barack Obama is only half-black, but politically, he's 100 percent black.  Read his book.  He's based his entire life on this.  And the results have been pretty good, eh?


----------



## Toome

William Joyce said:


> Toome said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think what joins people together are common ideas and beliefs which extend beyond just the color of their skin which is more cultural, political and religious than it is racial.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would a majority of whites voting for McCain and 97 percent of blacks voting for Obama be proof of this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do some research into your family background.  You'll find you're not so racially pure as you appear to portray yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know what "pure" has to do with it.  Would you ever try announcing to Jesse Jackson that he should just pack it in because there might be a white person in his background?  You would not.
> 
> There are any number of proofs for me being white, whatever a DNA test might show.  It is therefore logical for me to advocate politically based on that.
> 
> Barack Obama is only half-black, but politically, he's 100 percent black.  Read his book.  He's based his entire life on this.  And the results have been pretty good, eh?
Click to expand...


No need to continue since we don't agree on the definition of "race."  However, I did enjoy the exchange.  Thanks.


----------



## auditor0007

xsited1 said:


> Personally, I've never seen a marriage between a black man and a white woman last.  However, I know several white men who have been married to black women for years.  Anybody got any statistics on this?  I can only find interracial marriage statistics, but nothing more specific.



My sister's godfather is Black.  His wife was white.  They're marriage lasted over twenty years.  They did eventually divorce, for the most part because she was a crazy woman.  She was attractive, and he was a good guy.  They had three kids, all happily married now.  All the kids married whites, including the lone daughter.  

As for this thread, I would place it in the idiotic category.


----------



## auditor0007

Toome said:


> Charlie Bass said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> William Joyce said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is the stupidest shit I've ever heard.  Why didn't Reginald Denny just explain this while getting his head smashed in with a brick?
> 
> But John Baker, the Oxford lecturer, put it better:
> 
> "The fact of blue-green does not negate the existence of either blue or green."
> 
> Ah, those Brits.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Human variation, not biological race, exists. Science supports the reality of phenotypic and genetic variation across human populations, the labeling of these people as "races" is subjective and arbitrary.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Exactly my point.
> 
> Not too long ago, parents obsessed over whether or not their kids would marry within their own cultural groups.  It seemed to make a big deal if someone of Italian descent, for instance, married someone of Greek descent.  Nowadays, it's hardly a point worth mentioning.
> 
> Seems that we will always find something to bicker about that distinguishes one from the other.
Click to expand...


Hell, I can't keep those Catholic women away.  I'm Protestant, but the Prostestant women don't dig me, lmao.  But like I said, those Catholic girls, they love me.


----------



## Terral

Hi Burp:



Burp said:


> (For 52ndStreet)
> 
> I ask all white women in America, not to be seduced into interracial unions with
> men from outside their race. You are the mothers for the White race. Don't be brainwashed into thinking that you can love someone from outside the White race, who is responsible for you not being able to find suitable white male to marry. You white women must realize, that the American society, since the days of slavery, is designed to separate the white man from the white woman.



Some people simply have no concept of a human race. Every time I see a mixed couple running around, with that *What in the hell am I doing?* look on their faces, then my first thought is that somebody was not running fast enough . . .  

GL,

Terral


----------



## Neser Boha

Terral said:


> Hi Burp:
> 
> 
> 
> Burp said:
> 
> 
> 
> (For 52ndStreet)
> 
> I ask all white women in America, not to be seduced into interracial unions with
> men from outside their race. You are the mothers for the White race. Don't be brainwashed into thinking that you can love someone from outside the White race, who is responsible for you not being able to find suitable white male to marry. You white women must realize, that the American society, since the days of slavery, is designed to separate the white man from the white woman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some people simply have no concept of a human race. Every time I see a mixed couple running around, with that *What in the hell am I doing?* look on their faces, then my first thought is that somebody was not running fast enough . . .
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...


I took a nap earlier and had this dream, in which, I swear, I was screaming at the two of you:

"You SAD SAD disgusting little toads!  Please, spare us the plague of your pathetic existence and go SHOOT what's left of your pea-sized brains out  - or cut the freaking spinal cord if that's all you have left!  You're taking up the oxygen! You are an embarrassment to the human race!"

Dude, no idea where that came from... uff... Glad to be awake!


----------



## viet_merican

*A lot of you people are soooo stupid!!!!! i swear, it shouldnt matter about ones race just as long both can work out their DIFFERENCES and they love each other!!! so what.....im half Vietnamese and half white/German. AND I AM SO PROUD TO STATE THAT!!!! yes truthfully, my parents did divorce.....(they are dating again now) but my sisters and i were born and thats what important because we had to chance to be born in this world differently. so many, think about PURE races. WELL, thats what the nazis thought as well....shoot, if everyone thought like this, we'd be back in that "state" i can't change the world's thought on race, but i can add my opinion like everyone else. i have so many friends that are mixed, and actually, their parents are doing just FINE.   its like i said earlier.....its all about their dedication to their relationship. i read some of yalls post, and i dont like it when yall say that many mixed marriages dont last. well HONEY, there are just as MANY pure marriages (white-white, black-black, asian-asian, etc) that HAVE NOT LASTED-------*​


----------



## Kalam

William Joyce said:


> That, and the offspring look like crap.



Totally.


----------



## Burp

Neser Boha said:


> Terral said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Burp:
> 
> 
> 
> Burp said:
> 
> 
> 
> (For 52ndStreet)
> 
> I ask all white women in America, not to be seduced into interracial unions with
> men from outside their race. You are the mothers for the White race. Don't be brainwashed into thinking that you can love someone from outside the White race, who is responsible for you not being able to find suitable white male to marry. You white women must realize, that the American society, since the days of slavery, is designed to separate the white man from the white woman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some people simply have no concept of a human race. Every time I see a mixed couple running around, with that *What in the hell am I doing?* look on their faces, then my first thought is that somebody was not running fast enough . . .
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I took a nap earlier and had this dream, in which, I swear, I was screaming at the two of you:
> 
> "You SAD SAD disgusting little toads!  Please, spare us the plague of your pathetic existence and go SHOOT what's left of your pea-sized brains out  - or cut the freaking spinal cord if that's all you have left!  You're taking up the oxygen! You are an embarrassment to the human race!"
> 
> Dude, no idea where that came from... uff... Glad to be awake!
Click to expand...


Go back to sleep. 

I was making fun of his post.

And if you couldn't see that....well, never mind.


----------



## Burp

Terral said:


> Hi Burp:
> 
> 
> 
> Burp said:
> 
> 
> 
> (For 52ndStreet)
> 
> I ask all white women in America, not to be seduced into interracial unions with
> men from outside their race. You are the mothers for the White race. Don't be brainwashed into thinking that you can love someone from outside the White race, who is responsible for you not being able to find suitable white male to marry. You white women must realize, that the American society, since the days of slavery, is designed to separate the white man from the white woman.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some people simply have no concept of a human race. Every time I see a mixed couple running around, with that *What in the hell am I doing?* look on their faces, then my first thought is that somebody was not running fast enough . . .
> 
> GL,
> 
> Terral
Click to expand...


Why do they have "that" look on their face?  I see mixed couples all the time and don't see "that" at all.


----------



## Epsilon Delta

The real disturbing part is how this thread is STILL alive.


----------

